# hablar por tel desde mi compu con modem no voip ni skype



## davidteamck (Ene 5, 2006)

quiero saber como puedo hacerle ke mediante mi compu y conectado a la linea de telefono mediante el modem, poder hablar por telefono mediante las bocinas y un micro de computadora?


----------



## Guest (Ene 13, 2006)

Pues en windows 98 hay un programa que se llama marcador telefonico (me imagino que en otras versiones de windows esta ese programa), que es instalado por windows y que sirve para emular un telefono comun. Con ese programa tu marcas con un teclado que aparece en la pantalla y te comunicas por medio de la multimedia.

Saludos.


----------

